# Looking for Medical Shoulder Titles



## simysmom99 (24 Nov 2008)

Good morning all.
Can you point me in the right direction to get new Medical Shoulder Titles please.  I am unsure if clothing stores still carry these or do I need to order them on line.
Thanks all.
Audra


----------



## Eric_911 (25 Nov 2008)

Clothing Stores... NSN 8455-21-905-7487


----------

